# Price check isle 5 on old Power Shift?



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

Gents, i am considering buying a Kubota to replace a few separate machines that I have had for a while. I have owned this PowerShift since it was brand new in 1998! i have no clue what its value is in the Northeastern USA. 



Does anyone have any idea what a Toro 1232 Power Shift, 38590 should be priced at to sell? it is in excellent condition, kept up, everything works, all original (except for service items). My gut is telling me around $800 but i have no clue if i will get laughed off craigslist or not


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*No more than 500.00 if it still Decent shape. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I think the Powershift is one of the all time ultimate snowclearing machines,,,I have a pristine 1232 and about 6 824's...hard to move them in NE...don't know why. They line up for MTD Yardmans and Craftsmans....go figure.


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

PS thank you, and thank you for the reality check! just the info i was looking for.


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

cranman said:


> I think the Powershift is one of the all time ultimate snowclearing machines,,,I have a pristine 1232 and about 6 824's...hard to move them in NE...don't know why. They line up for MTD Yardmans and Craftsmans....go figure.


i agree Cranman, these things are beasts, i forgot what was paid for it back in 1998 but it has served me so well while i saw neighbors totally bogged down and stuck. To me the Powershift is priceless and not-replaceable.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

B737 said:


> i agree Cranman, these things are beasts, i forgot what was paid for it back in 1998 but it has served me so well while i saw neighbors totally bogged down and stuck. To me the Powershift is priceless and not-replaceable.


* If you Bought it brand new back in the day. you were staring down the barrel of a 2100.00 to 2400.00 price tag.*


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

yup, i think with sales tax and delivery it was around 3k otd


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

B737 said:


> Gents, i am considering buying a Kubota to replace a few separate machines that I have had for a while. I have owned this PowerShift since it was brand new in 1998! i have no clue what its value is in the Northeastern USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what a Toro 1232 Power Shift, 38590 should be priced at to sell? it is in excellent condition, kept up, everything works, all original (except for service items). My gut is telling me around $800 but i have no clue if i will get laughed off craigslist or not


wouldnt sell now. wait until blizzard and you can name your price.


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

HAHA! yes I will wait till winter i think.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Keep it for what you can sell it for......will it to your grandkids......You can't buy a comparable blower today...for any price.....Mine don't even need the impeller kits.......


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

isnt that the truth. i dont need the $500 but i need the room that it occupies. maybe i can find a family member willing to give it a home. Nothing today sold at box stores will perform like this machine, i believe. 21 years old it just works every time...


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

B737 said:


> i agree Cranman, these things are beasts, i forgot what was paid for it back in 1998 but it has served me so well while i saw neighbors totally bogged down and stuck. To me the Powershift is priceless and not-replaceable.



But you are selling it??????


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

gotta make room for Kubota and its blower which is bulky. kind of bitter sweet i suppose.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it almost seems with each year more and more machines seem to flood the market making it a lot harder to sell a older machine. also seems like a lot more idiots out there asking how old machines are like it really effects what shape it is in or how it performs.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got a couple of Comex containers full of quality Ariens and Toro blowers all serviced and ready to Rock and Roll....the idiots all want the shiny bright red or yellow or green machines...


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

B737 said:


> gotta make room for Kubota and its blower which is bulky. kind of bitter sweet i suppose.


What you need is to build another shed for storage. :smile2: If you have enough space that you can justify a Kubota, you gotta have enough room for an extra outbuilding. Maybe build one close to the house so you can get at the Toro and clear a path to get to the Kubota!


----------



## B737 (Oct 12, 2014)

The kubota has a 50" 2 stage blower, in the interest of not overlapping, I want to minimize accumulation of "stuff"  

There is good news though, thanks to you guys I talked my sister into giving her crapzman away and adopting the PowerShift! so it gets to stay in the family after all. Im glad you guys talked me out of going through the hassle of trying to sell it, you saved me a lot of headaches and now my sister has a nice machine.


----------



## Hawg (Dec 2, 2015)

The transmission went out on mine and they are near impossible to find. My new 3 stage Cub couldn't come close to how well that cleaned snow. I sold the engine for $125 and the rest went to the dump. That was a sad day but I looked everywhere for parts for the powershift tranny with no luck. Why doesn't a company make those again? A Cub dealer did tell me it's because the transmissions were the biggest problem with them.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The transmissions are easily cleaned and rebuildable.....Not a quick and easy job, but gets faster with experience.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Hawg said:


> The transmission went out on mine and they are near impossible to find. My new 3 stage Cub couldn't come close to how well that cleaned snow. I sold the engine for $125 and the rest went to the dump. That was a sad day but I looked everywhere for parts for the powershift tranny with no luck. Why doesn't a company make those again? A Cub dealer did tell me it's because the transmissions were the biggest problem with them.



Had You Posted a Wanted ad here, You would have found one.


----------

